# Free Places To Park



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I am building a free map of places to boondock, dump, and get fresh water. If you know of any please add them to the map. Help us build a free map for all.

http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/05/boondocking-sites-free-places-park-night/


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Bookmarked. Unfortunately besides State Forests in Ohio I stay at Walmart or Flying J parking lots when traveling so I don't know of any.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Dub said:


> Bookmarked. Unfortunately besides State Forests in Ohio I stay at Walmart or Flying J parking lots when traveling so I don't know of any.


I have been marking Walmarts with a yellow basket. Some allow parking and some don't. I am in one right now.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Also, I saw this site that lists dump stations. Might be useful to other boondockers.
http://www.sanidumps.com


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Dub said:


> Bookmarked. Unfortunately besides State Forests in Ohio I stay at Walmart or Flying J parking lots when traveling so I don't know of any.


I am looking forward to the trip in May from Texas to Florida. I plan to spend the nights at rest areas and use our Yammie 2400is to power the a/c while on the way to final destination. I finally persuade DW to go this way. She always deems it as el cheapo and unsafe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Bookmarked. Unfortunately besides State Forests in Ohio I stay at Walmart or Flying J parking lots when traveling so I don't know of any.


I am looking forward to the trip in May from Texas to Florida. I plan to spend the nights at rest areas and use our Yammie 2400is to power the a/c while on the way to final destination. I finally persuade DW to go this way. She always deems it as el cheapo and unsafe.
[/quote]

If you stay in rest areas that allow big rigs or Flying J's you won't have any issues running the gen due to all fo the idling trucks, Flyin J's have a dump station and cameras. Some rest stops in Ohio, especially along the turnpike, have 30-50amp hookups you can rent for the night, I've seen this in other states as well. My wife feels safer in those places than Walmart which is usually secluded in a dark lit part of the parking lot with very few others around. She also insists I have some type of loaded firearm in the camper while we do this.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We don't stay anywhere that seems shady (usually). We are both card carriers and 2nd amendment quoters, so not too worried. We travel with 4 kids. Well lit truck stops don't bother me at all. We have parked in some not so well lit sort of scary neighborhoods when we had to, but for the most part, any place public is pretty safe.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

RV dumps


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome thanks. I posted that to the Boondocking category of the blog. 
http://hasbeenthere.com/category/boondock/


----------

